# Hello from New York



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello everyone..
My name is Alaine/Lainey from Long Island, New York. I am a 62 year old wife/mother/grandma who has been knitting and crocheting since I can remember being taught by my mother as a child. :-D 
I found this wonderful site thru a girl on my yahoo group for making bears when she told me about the wonderful bears that a lady from the UK makes named Gypsycream. I came here to the site and fell iin love with her bears as you all seem to have done also.. I started a charity for abused and neglected children who have to deal with being removed from their homes because of some kind of abuse by child protection workers or have to deal with reliving the horrid times to a judge or councilor. A bear provides a hug when it is the most scareiest time in their little lives. The Commissioner of Nassau County here on Long Island has numerous times told me what a difference receiving a bear makes to these children. We have been in existance for about 3 years and have provided over 1,000 bears made by women for these little ones from all over the world.
I have a son who is 42 who has a son who is in the army as Military police in Cuba and a daughter who has 4 sons in age from almost 6 down to 1 month. 
I am so enjoying browsing around this site and hearing all of your wonderful questions, comments and pictures.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello Lainey and welcome from me here in Herefordshire in the UK.

Vickie xox


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello Vicky..
thank you so much for the warm welcome.. I sure appreciate that..
Your kitty is just beautiful...How nice to be talking to someone in the UK.. you guys do wonderful crafts there.. everything I have seen from there is fantastic : )
thanks for your quick response to my introduction..

hugs
Lainey


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to the site! How wonderful your project is for the kiddos!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Hello Lainey and welcome from Arizona! Wow, you are surrounded by a ton a bears!LOL! Such a great charity that you have created!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Well done on your wonderful work, providing children with bears at a traumatic time in their lives. The world needs people like you.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello Stablebummom
Thanks so much for the speedy response to my post and the warm welcome.. I sure appreciate it..
and for the kind words on the bear project 
hugs
Lainey


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks so much for the warm welcome from Ariz.. going to be pretty Arizonalike the next few days here in NY.. close to 100 degrees they are saying.. but you have that wonderful no humidity there..
thanks so much for your words about the bear group.. yep those were one of the first batches to go out filled up a whole size twin bed so I figured it would be fun to get right in the middle of all that softness and save a picture to one day show to my grandson who I created the whole thing with him in mind. 
tganks again for your quick response to my post
hugs


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

thank you so very much for your kind touching words.. they mean so much to me..

xo
hugs
Lainey


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome Alaine, what a wonderful cause you work for. I do something like this for the police department in my town. 
Your bears are very lovely.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello Deb..
thank you so much for your kind words.. alot of areas around the country have taken on with the police keeping bears or soft cuddlies in the trunks of the police cars for the chilidren which I think is an excellant idea.. after all they are usually the first ones there..
thank you for the world you do also for the chilidren where you are..
where are you by the way?
thanks again..
Alaine


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Lainey from Long Island, New York. Welcome to this wonderful helpful and friendly site. Up until 4 years ago, I lived on Kings Park, NY for many years. Where are you located? You are doing a wonderful act of kindness and I personally want to thank you. I did volunteer work when I lived in New York and it is very rewarding.
Again, welcome!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and Welcome. :-D


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome Lainey from County Durham in England. Lynda


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the family. Glad to have you.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

edithann said:


> Hello Lainey from Long Island, New York. Welcome to this wonderful helpful and friendly site. Up until 4 years ago, I lived on Kings Park, NY for many years. Where are you located? You are doing a wonderful act of kindness and I personally want to thank you. I did volunteer work when I lived in New York and it is very rewarding.
> Again, welcome!
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Hello EdithAnn
thank you for the warm welcome.. Right now I am in Setauket,but I lived right down Indian Head Road from you for many years on Old Indian Head Rd right by the bowling alley across from where Buddy Burgers used to be.. What years did you live in Kings park? I came out there to visit my sister probably starting in 62 and moved out there in 67 and was there till 71.. Where do you live now? I always loved Kings Park with the little town and the train station. and Ben Franklins who used to be there
Thank you for your kind words, that is very sweet of you..when I found out about the many many children who are liviing this kind of thing in today's world, I had to do something.. 
thank you again..
Lainey


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Britknitar said:


> Hello and Welcome. :-D


Hello Britknitar..
and thank you for the warm welcome  
where are you from?


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

lyndanick said:


> Welcome Lainey from County Durham in England. Lynda


Hello Lynda..
ahh from my favorite place again.. beautiful England..
thank you Lynda for the warm welcome


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

babybop said:


> Hi and welcome to the family. Glad to have you.


Thank you so very much for the very warm welcome..
glad to be here amongst such friendly people

:-D


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Lucky kiddles! I ALMOST wish I was a kid again. Welcome to our forum. Hope to be hearing a lot from you.
I live on Long Island, too.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lainey513 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Lainey from Long Island, New York. Welcome to this wonderful helpful and friendly site. Up until 4 years ago, I lived on Kings Park, NY for many years. Where are you located? You are doing a wonderful act of kindness and I personally want to thank you. I did volunteer work when I lived in New York and it is very rewarding.
> ...


I moved from the Bronx to Kings Park in 1965. Stayed for many years and now live in Virginia. I have friends who live in Setauket, Commack, Northport, Hauppauge, etc. Small world...As I told someone else on this site, I probably saw you at one time in the Smithhaven Mall. lol...Have fun on this site.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Lucky kiddles! I ALMOST wish I was a kid again. Welcome to our forum. Hope to be hearing a lot from you.
> I live on Long Island, too.


Hi  where on Long island do you live? 
thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

edithann said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


I think everyone who lives or lived on Long Island came out from one of the places by Manhattan, Queens, The Bronx, Brooklyn etc.. You live in Virginia? we were just talking about relocating there.. it seems to be not too south where its too hot but yet not was cold and severe as here.. Whereabouts are you down there? Do you like it? Well you left 4 years ago so you know how crowded it was getting here.. seems to be more like the Bronx or Queens now and you could pass by someone and not even realize it.. its a shame it used to be a serene nice place.. now its rush rush mob scene.. The site looks awesome.. I am glad that I was told about it..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lainey513 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey513 said:
> ...


I am located about 45 minutes from DC. I looove living here, made a great decision when I moved to Virginia. The winter isn't quite as cold as New York. Weather can be hot, but it does seem to cool down at night. People are extremely friendly and from all over the country. Lots to do and plenty of history here for sightseeing. I have a much smaller piece of property here, but I love gardening and can still do that. (I posted my gardens on this site.)
As I mentioned before, you will have fun on this site. Many are making bears, and you will get to see them all...
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Australia. It is a great job you are doing with the bears. A lot of ambulances here carry the bears so they can give one to children who are in cars that are involved in accidents.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

edithann said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


Thats what we both thought about Virginia.. at first we were thinking of NC but that can get quite hot and humid.. then he mentioned Virginia and I have heard the people there are super friendly and its beautiful there..How do you find the prices and such compared to the way Long Island is? anything has got to be better.. they are voting down the school budgets and then threatening to take all the important stuff away and then have revotes till they pass.. I cant see them getting any more than they alreday are in taxes..its nuts!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> Hello and welcome from Australia. It is a great job you are doing with the bears. A lot of ambulances here carry the bears so they can give one to children who are in cars that are involved in accidents.


Hello.. wow all the way from Australia.. so nice of you to write..I love love love your picture.. how precious is that.. is that you? Thank you for the warm welcome and the kind words about the bears.. Thats wonderful that the ambulances are taking bears with them to comfort the children who are in accidents.. 
what a good idea.. Bears surely are always a form of comfort.. I wonder who to contact here as far as ambulances to see if they have anything like that.. 
thanks again


----------



## Joann1216 (Mar 11, 2011)

welcome aboard, this is a wonderful site I so look forward every morning getting coffee and going to KP. Its wonderful that people grab onto a cause to help others in need. Its a pleasure to meet you. I also need to ask if you are in need of any yarn, cleaning out my stash again LOL. let me know if I can help, I am from QUeens, NY so maybe we can talk about that, on here or private message. take care, joanne


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

A big welcome from Derbyshire England. My daughter lives in Brooklyn, I'm hoping to visit again soon.


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

What a wonderful act of kindness you are doing for abused children. Welcome to KP. I hope you manage to keep one little bear for yourself as you deserve a hug a day for being so kind.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello from the beautiful Hudson Valley, NY! You do wonderful work, no doubts! 
I too, have a son who is an MP. He currently is in Afghanistan. 
Welcome!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the group. What a wonderful thing you are doing for the children.


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello from London, I love your bears, well done.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

welcome from Plainview!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Lainey513 said:


> Hello everyone..
> My name is Alaine/Lainey from Long Island, New York. I am a 62 year old wife/mother/grandma who has been knitting and crocheting since I can remember being taught by my mother as a child. :-D
> I found this wonderful site thru a girl on my yahoo group for making bears when she told me about the wonderful bears that a lady from the UK makes named Gypsycream. I came here to the site and fell iin love with her bears as you all seem to have done also.. I started a charity for abused and neglected children who have to deal with being removed from their homes because of some kind of abuse by child protection workers or have to deal with reliving the horrid times to a judge or councilor. A bear provides a hug when it is the most scareiest time in their little lives. The Commissioner of Nassau County here on Long Island has numerous times told me what a difference receiving a bear makes to these children. We have been in existance for about 3 years and have provided over 1,000 bears made by women for these little ones from all over the world.
> I have a son who is 42 who has a son who is in the army as Military police in Cuba and a daughter who has 4 sons in age from almost 6 down to 1 month.
> I am so enjoying browsing around this site and hearing all of your wonderful questions, comments and pictures.


Hi Lainy. I will be visiting my son and his family in Long Beach. Where on LI do you live. My GD has tons of stuffed animals and I'm sure she would be willing to give some away if another child would get comfort from them. Truly there is no better work than helping an unfortunate child.

Ali


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

How wonderful! Hello to you and welcome to the group, fom NH.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lainey513 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey513 said:
> ...


Hi again Lainey,
Like everywhere else, it depends on where you live as far as property taxes. Taxes are a little lower here on homes. Car insurance is lower..home owners' insurance seems lower. Food and clothing about the same. Schools are very good - again depending on area. Should visit Virginia...you will love what is offered here...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello Lainie! Welcome from another Long Islander! Love your bears and the cause you're helping.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome; I think you're going to enjoy being here.

I too live in NY but about 8 hours west of you just outside of Rochester.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello Lainey, welcome from Lincolnshire UK.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome from Ohio! What a great charity work you have...the children must surely love the sweet bears. Glad you joined us, and be sure to share your expertise and ideas with us!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Lainey, welcome from California. What wonderful work you are doing!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome from northern NY


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Joann1216 said:


> welcome aboard, this is a wonderful site I so look forward every morning getting coffee and going to KP. Its wonderful that people grab onto a cause to help others in need. Its a pleasure to meet you. I also need to ask if you are in need of any yarn, cleaning out my stash again LOL. let me know if I can help, I am from QUeens, NY so maybe we can talk about that, on here or private message. take care, joanne


Hi Joann thank you so much for the warm welcome..Yes I agree it is a wonderful site and I find myself doing the same thing.. grabbing a cup of coffee and heading here. Its a pleasure to meet you too and thank you for the kind words about making the bears.. 
I so appreciate your offer for yarn.. I had a girl recently drop off bags of yarn her mother no longer could use because of artheritis in her hands and have filled up 3 large storage bins.. But I will keep your offer in mind because alot of times people would love to help out and make a few bears but dont have the money to buy yarn..I so appreciate your offer though.. Where are you in Queens?
thanks again for your kind post..
take care and stay cool in our first heat wave

 Alaine


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> A big welcome from Derbyshire England. My daughter lives in Brooklyn, I'm hoping to visit again soon.


Hello.. and thank you for the warm welcome and all the way from my favorite England again.. you guys are so talented over there.. wow thats a long ways away from your daughter.. what is she doing in Brooklyn? I always wondered why my mom left her little mideval beautiful serene town and came to live in Brooklyn.. I went back to see her town and never wanted to leave!!! But I suppose it gives you a nice place to visit and plan a trip to.. where abouts is she living in Brooklyn? I grew up there and know it well


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

edithann said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


Hi EdithAnn.. Yes you are right.. but I dont think anything is as bad as New York.. perhaps parts in California.. and every little bit helps.. I wouldnt mind if you were getting better service or more things offered but you know New York.. most of the time you call somewhere (govt office etc) and are either put on hold or hung up on.. I hope that isnt like that everywhere else too..
We were thinking about taking a trip down there to look further.. we have passed thru many times but when your not thinking of moving there you dont pay as much attention!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

margaretcave said:


> What a wonderful act of kindness you are doing for abused children. Welcome to KP. I hope you manage to keep one little bear for yourself as you deserve a hug a day for being so kind.


Hello Margaret..
thank you for your kind words about the bears.. I couldnt become aware of how often it is happening and how horrific it must be for these young little minds to experience without having to do something to try and comfort them. 
thank you to for your warm welcome to KP.. it sure is a friendly fun place to be able to go to.. 
ya know its funny, I dont think I have one bear that I myself kept.. I keep saying I am going to make a small bear.. something like gypsycream's pocket bear which I was going to order the pattern and I always put it off and if I have a special one I always wind up giving it away.. I guess thats just how people are sometimes.. but I seriously should think about making a pocket bear out of some nice yarn just for me.. you are right! thanks for reminding me


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> Hello from the beautiful Hudson Valley, NY! You do wonderful work, no doubts!
> I too, have a son who is an MP. He currently is in Afghanistan.
> Welcome!


Hello.. yes I agree the Hudson Valley is one of New Yorks best! just lovely up there.. Do you live near Nyak or Croton on the Hudson? We used to ride around up there and just drink up the serenity.. Your advatar is fantastic.. now that is a place at the time of blooming that must be unbelieveable to experience.. what a beauty for all the senses..
thanks for your kind words about the bears  
I am a bit worried about that.. He has been in Cuba for about 6 months and recently my son said he is coming home for abit.. I hope he is going back to Cuba and not being sent anywhere else.. May God protect and bless your son while he is there..
thank you for the welcome


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Welcome to the group. What a wonderful thing you are doing for the children.


Hello Kathy.. thank you for your warm welcome to KP and for the kind words about the bears.. 
It sure is appreciated


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Welcome to the group. What a wonderful thing you are doing for the children.


your little doggie avatar is just precious!!!!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Suzannet said:


> Hello from London, I love your bears, well done.


Hello Suzanne.. 
thank you for yet another welcome from one of my favorite places.. Are you directly in London.. I was not aware till Prince Williams wedding just how beautiful London really is.. 
to all the sweet people from England.. Congrats on the Queens Diamond Jubilee.. we were able to experience a tiny piece of it here on TV.
thank you for your kind words on the bears also..
and for posting hello.. I so appreciate it..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

rjazz said:



> welcome from Plainview!


Hello..
well here is someone close.. we are what about 30 miles apart? I used to go down to Massapequa Park to visit a friend a few times a week..
thanks for the welcome.. and stay cool!

:-D


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone..
> ...


Hi Ali
I live in Setauket,, a bit of a ways from Long Beach. Where are you visiting from? I could give you an address in Bethpage where we could possibly set something up to take the stuffed animals from your GD if she was willing to part with some..
Your right..It is unfortunate that some children have to experience things like that in their early lives..I so wish more could be done, laws should be passed and people who are on the edge should admit it and put the protection and care of the child first.. but that doesnt seem like its about to happen so we can only do what we can do to try to comfort.. thank you for your sweet offer Ali.. it is truly appreciated..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Susabella said:


> How wonderful! Hello to you and welcome to the group, fom NH.


Hello Susan from NH.. what a lovely serene place to live.. 
thank you so much for the warm welcome..
it was kind of you..
:-D


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lainey513 said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > A big welcome from Derbyshire England. My daughter lives in Brooklyn, I'm hoping to visit again soon.
> ...


She works in advertising and moved to New York with her job. She did have an apartment on Manhattan but moved to Brooklyn just after the towers came down. She also has a house in Hancock which I haven't been to yet. The photos of it look amazing and I can't wait to visit there.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

VBeechinor said:


> Hello Lainie! Welcome from another Long Islander! Love your bears and the cause you're helping.


Hello.. thank you for your warm welcome and your kind words on the bears..
where on Long Island are you?


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello..
thank you for the warm welcome and the kind words about the bears..
Rochester is a bit up there your right.. but so pretty and serene up there compared to busy busy busy down here..
thanks for taking the time to say hello


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lainey513 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey513 said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Smudge said:


> Hello Lainey, welcome from Lincolnshire UK.


Hello Ms Lincolnshire.. wow there are so many shires in the UK.. does that mean a town or county? what I love about you guys over there is that you preserve the past along with the new stuff and it looks and feels just awesome.. do you live anywhere near where they have all those thatched cottages and gardens? 
thank you so much for taking the time to welcome me..


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Hello and welcome,and thank you for the good work you are doing.


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome from Florida. I grew up in Rockville Centre, L.I. !!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

nitrpat said:


> Welcome from Ohio! What a great charity work you have...the children must surely love the sweet bears. Glad you joined us, and be sure to share your expertise and ideas with us!


Hello.. Just love your beautiful pink and burgendy blanket.. 
thank you for your warm welcome from Ohio.. that is one place Ihave never been but I have noticed in movies and such the country places where I think the Amish are and it looks just lovely..
thank you too for the sweet words about the bears.. the children do love them.. when I first started I asked to be allowed somehow to see how they reacted and at a meeting a woman (grandma) brought her 3 or 4 year old grandson who they just got back after 3 months in foster care and he grabbed the bear and didnt let go of the bear or his grandmother that whole night.. that was enough for me.. and I have been told numerous times how a bear stops the crying, calms the child and gives them something to hold onto and makes all the difference.. Many child protection workers have come up to me and told me how much easier it makes their jobs. So to me that is just cause to keep crocheting and knitting! :-D 
thanks for your kind post..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

gracieanne said:


> Hi Lainey, welcome from California. What wonderful work you are doing!


Hi Gracieann
what a beautiful name.. thank you for the warm welcome Gracienann from California.. where in California are you.. my brother lived out there for a bit and I went out and did his second wedding (flowers) at the time he was living in Redondo Beach outside of LA and browsed around the area north and south after the wedding..
Thank you for your kind words about the bears.. I sure appreicate it


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

grammacat said:


> Hi and welcome from northern NY


Hello Grammacat.. where are you in Northern NY.. thank you for the warm welcome.. that puppy who had his first birthday cake is sure one cutie!
thanks for taking the time to say hello and welcome me..
sure appreciate it


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

MacRae said:


> Welcome from South Carolina!


Hello Ms South Carolina.. where are you in SC.. my neice lives in or around the Bluffton area.. 
thanks for taking the time to welcome me to KP.. I sure appreciate it..

:-D


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gundi2 said:


> Hello and welcome,and thank you for the good work you are doing.


Hello..
thank you for the warm welcome and the kind words about the bears.. it truly is appreciated..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

lpool23 said:


> Welcome from Florida. I grew up in Rockville Centre, L.I. !!


Hello fellow former Long Islander.. now there is a smart girl getting away from all this snow and cold and going where its sunny and warm.. How do you like it down there? How long ya been gone?
thanks for the welcome.. I sure appreciate it

:-D


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
Welcome to a very interesting site. Love New York you are so lucky to live there. Ann


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Lainey513 said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lainey, welcome from California. What wonderful work you are doing!
> ...


I'm also outside LA, north of Burbank in the foothills. :lol:


----------



## Joann1216 (Mar 11, 2011)

No problem the yarn will always be ready for a new home, I live in Flushing. Have lived here for most of my life. Getting ready to welcome a new grandson to my life, my daughter is scheduled for a c-section on Monday, hope she makes it till then LOL. My first grandchild graduated from pre-school yesterday OMG so cute he is my daughters first child. CAN"T WAIT GRANMAHOOD SUCH FUN Have a great day and you stay COOL..best regards, joanne


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi & Welcome from the Poconos. Great job with the bears for the children.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Upstate New York - glad you signed on with us. What a wonderful project you started and have kept going - bears are so comforting. I volunteer for Nat'l Center for Missing Children, stuffing envelopes, answering phones, what ever they need - tomorrow it's envelopes. 
Happy Knitting.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome wow lots of bears so good of you to make for children . i do prayer shawls for sick and shut ins for my methodist church minister to take on her rounds, made wavy scarfs recently and minster was so thrilled with them to take to he ladies which includes her own mother they will love them. just for around neck but can stop the ac from making ones neck chilly in summer made 5 moret this week , donated yarn helps a lot someone was cleaning out her craft closet and i became the beneficery of her yarn was so glad to receive it. keep up you good work welcome i live in the adirondack park of ny


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to you from me in NYC (Queens)

Anita


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome Lainy...this is a great group
I also live on Long Island, NY


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I am near the St. Lawrence River, in the 1000 Islands, 90 miles north of Syracuse.


Lainey513 said:


> grammacat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi and welcome from northern NY
> ...


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Lainey513 said:


> VBeechinor said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Lainie! Welcome from another Long Islander! Love your bears and the cause you're helping.
> ...


I am in Rockville Centre. What about you?


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome from Essex in the UK. Your bears are really beautiful. I'm sure they will be loved by many many children.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, from upstate NY (Ulster Cty).

Your bears remind me of my foster gd. When she was younger she had a bear collection that must have numbered close to 100! Everyone of them had a name, its own personality and history and she kept track of everyone of them. I understand the perspective on bears-for-hugs and it is wonderful


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, from another native Nassau County Long Islander now living in Florida. Welcome to a fantastic site where everyone is a sister or brother when it comes to knitting. Gypsecream is an unbelievable person who has designed some of the best bears to be found. She is a saint, and so are you for the work you are doing to bring a smile and a little joy to the hearts of children, who we all know can certainly use it.
Please show us future projects as we all are fur baby bear lovers.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to KP, I am in central NY but was born in Cuba many years ago,
I have made I bear and I will be making more. I too donate to a Children's
Cancer treatment hospital, any thing we can do to help children is aewsome


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

ou are absolutely right. Great people on this site.
Wish I would have known you ladies years ago when Ilived on Long Island, as we could have possibly gotten together and knitted the day away.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard from Los Angeles California. I love seeing your adorable bears and reading abt your wonderful work.... very inspiring, kudos to you!!!!!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome from Nebraska,Alaine--What a great ministry you have created for children at a time when they are vulnerable.A little bit of love does wonders!! Thanks for sharing---


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Lainey513
Welcome! I am in upstate NY now but grew up on Long Island. I think it is wonderful that you started a charity for abused and neglected. 

As you have already found out this is an amazing site with amazing people. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Annmilla said:


> Hi
> Welcome to a very interesting site. Love New York you are so lucky to live there. Ann


Hello Ann.. thanks for the warm welcome.. yes I agree it is a very interesting site.. 
isnt it funny how we never seem to like where we are.. I have been trying to get out of New york for years!!! where do you live? 
Alaine


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Joann1216 said:


> No problem the yarn will always be ready for a new home, I live in Flushing. Have lived here for most of my life. Getting ready to welcome a new grandson to my life, my daughter is scheduled for a c-section on Monday, hope she makes it till then LOL. My first grandchild graduated from pre-school yesterday OMG so cute he is my daughters first child. CAN"T WAIT GRANMAHOOD SUCH FUN Have a great day and you stay COOL..best regards, joanne


Thanks Joann for the offer though.. Congrats on the birth of your new grandson.. yes I agree grammahood is a blast..hope all goes well on Monday.. and till then hope both of you stay cool and calm

:-D


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

gracieanne said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > gracieanne said:
> ...


Im not sure where Burbank is having only been there once.. but I think Redondo beach where he lived was south of LA.. sure a fun place to visit


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

dottie2 said:


> Hi & Welcome from the Poconos. Great job with the bears for the children.


Hi Dottie.. thanks for the welcome from one of my favorite places.. we have tried to move to Pa a few times.. once to Bellefonte and the other time to Wellsboro.. but both times didnt work out.. But its one of my favorite places.. the lay of the land and the people are awesome there.. 
thanks so much for the kind words about the bears too and for taking the time to stop and say hello :-D 
Alaine


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

journey7 said:


> Hi and welcome from Upstate New York - glad you signed on with us. What a wonderful project you started and have kept going - bears are so comforting. I volunteer for Nat'l Center for Missing Children, stuffing envelopes, answering phones, what ever they need - tomorrow it's envelopes.
> Happy Knitting.


Hello.. what part of Upstate are you at? Its so pretty up there..thank you for the warm welcome and for the kind words about the bears.. and thank you for helping with the Center for missing children.. once you find out how wide spread it all is and how these little ones are getting so lost and experiencing such tramatic things you have to do something to try to help in some way..so I know exactly how you feel.. 
thanks again
Alaine


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

colonialcat said:


> Welcome wow lots of bears so good of you to make for children . i do prayer shawls for sick and shut ins for my methodist church minister to take on her rounds, made wavy scarfs recently and minster was so thrilled with them to take to he ladies which includes her own mother they will love them. just for around neck but can stop the ac from making ones neck chilly in summer made 5 moret this week , donated yarn helps a lot someone was cleaning out her craft closet and i became the beneficery of her yarn was so glad to receive it. keep up you good work welcome i live in the adirondack park of ny


Hello.. the adirondack area.. I think one of the prettiest places in upstate NY.. we went up to Saranak (?spelling) Lake a few years ago and thru oh goodness I forgot the name of the town where they have the big ski lift.. brain fog.. anyway the towns were so pretty but the prettiest thing was all the pine trees up there and the land.. just beautiful.. so nice that you are making the prayer shawls.. I bet all the people that receive them absolutely love them.. they sound just beautiful.. you too keep up the good work :-D


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

aknitter said:


> Hi and welcome to you from me in NYC (Queens)
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita.. thanks for the welcome.. neighbor

:-D 
what part of Queens are you?


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

dollknitter said:


> Welcome Lainy...this is a great group
> I also live on Long Island, NY


Hello.. thank you for the welcome.. this really is a wonderful group of people all so knowledgeable and friendly and I love that it is not only local but from all over..
where on Long Island are you?


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

grammacat said:


> I am near the St. Lawrence River, in the 1000 Islands, 90 miles north of Syracuse.
> 
> 
> Lainey513 said:
> ...


another beautiful area upstate NY.. you guys get alot of snow up there in the winter but the rest of the seasons are fantastic.. I have been up there a few times in the fall.. and it doesnt get much better than that :-D 
thanks again for the warm welcome


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

VBeechinor said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > VBeechinor said:
> ...


I am out east.. Setauket/ Port Jefferson area..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mrs. G said:


> Welcome from Essex in the UK. Your bears are really beautiful. I'm sure they will be loved by many many children.


Hello Mrs. G.. thank you for the warm welcome and kind words about the bears.. so many people here from the wonderful UK.. which I know is a very creative country just from the people I know from there that create wonderful things :-D 
thanks for taking the time to stop and say hello


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hi, from upstate NY (Ulster Cty).
> 
> Your bears remind me of my foster gd. When she was younger she had a bear collection that must have numbered close to 100! Everyone of them had a name, its own personality and history and she kept track of everyone of them. I understand the perspective on bears-for-hugs and it is wonderful


Hello Tamarque.. how wonderful that bears remind you of your gd.. teddy bears are the universal symble of love and comfort and are truly loved by children.. as your gd's collection proves.. it is comforting to know that the bears that are given to these children in crisis bring a bit of comfort.. thank you for stopping by to say hello..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

knitknack said:


> Hello, from another native Nassau County Long Islander now living in Florida. Welcome to a fantastic site where everyone is a sister or brother when it comes to knitting. Gypsecream is an unbelievable person who has designed some of the best bears to be found. She is a saint, and so are you for the work you are doing to bring a smile and a little joy to the hearts of children, who we all know can certainly use it.
> Please show us future projects as we all are fur baby bear lovers.


Hello Knitknack and thank you for your kind uplifting words and warm welcome.. I agree it surely seems that everyone is so friendly and helpful here on this site and I am so glad it was recommended to me and I joined..I agree Gypsecream is one special lady and her bears are just precious..
thank you again for all your kind words..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> Welcome to KP, I am in central NY but was born in Cuba many years ago,
> I have made I bear and I will be making more. I too donate to a Children's
> Cancer treatment hospital, any thing we can do to help children is aewsome


Hi Pat.. thank you for your warm welcome to KP.. I agree anything to help a child in todays world which can be so difficult for adults let alone small children is worth every effort.. to comfort and to let them know someone indeed does care..
thanks for stopping by and welcoming me and saying hello

 :-D


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

knitknack said:


> ou are absolutely right. Great people on this site.
> Wish I would have known you ladies years ago when Ilived on Long Island, as we could have possibly gotten together and knitted the day away.


that would have been so nice.. I remember when I first moved here from Brooklyn and everyone had young children we would get together at night when the daddys would stay home and get together and knit or crochet or whatever and it was so nice..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

yona said:


> Welcome aboard from Los Angeles California. I love seeing your adorable bears and reading abt your wonderful work.... very inspiring, kudos to you!!!!!


Hello Yona..
thank you so very much for your warm welcome and your kind words about the bears..
thank you for stopping by and saying hello I sure appreciate it


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gloria Hall said:


> Welcome from Nebraska,Alaine--What a great ministry you have created for children at a time when they are vulnerable.A little bit of love does wonders!! Thanks for sharing---


Hello Gloria.. Nebraska.. what a lovely place to be from.. thank you for your warm welcome and your uplifting encouraging kind words about the bears.. it truly is a time when they need the comfort of holding onto a bear..and I agree alittle bit of love does wonders and receiving a bear lets them know someone does care..
thanks for stopping by and your kind coments.. I sure appreciate it..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

nonna of 2 said:


> Hi Lainey513
> Welcome! I am in upstate NY now but grew up on Long Island. I think it is wonderful that you started a charity for abused and neglected.
> 
> As you have already found out this is an amazing site with amazing people. ENJOY!!!


Hello Nonna of 2 thank you so much for the warm welcome.. where upstate are you and where did you grow up on Long Island? thank you also for your kind words about the bears for children.. Yes I agree this sure is an amazing site with wonderful friendly people..


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> Welcome to KP, I am in central NY but was born in Cuba many years ago,
> I have made I bear and I will be making more. I too donate to a Children's
> Cancer treatment hospital, any thing we can do to help children is aewsome


Pat, I was born in Cuba too. Came to the US when I was 9 years old.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

Lainey513 said:


> VBeechinor said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey513 said:
> ...


Maybe one day we'll meet half way and go for coffee or tea.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Lainey513 said:


> Annmilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi I live about a half hour drive from Glasgow in Scotland which is a good
place to live but as you say you always think somewhere else is better
It's very central for the countryside about a hour from the coast and very good shopping in Glasgow.
We have visited New York five times and I love the atmosphere and of course shopping. Also visited Boston and thought the people were really friendly. 
Hopefully another shopping and sightseeing trip scheduled for next year
Ann


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome from SoCal!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, of all places for a Long Islander to be from. I grew up in Roosevelt and raisedmy family in Plainview. Used to go to RVC all of the time to my most favorite restaurants of all time, Rigatoni's. I am wondering if Steve is still doing business. I used to ship his unbelievable cakes all over and really miss his food, as there is no other Italian place I have eaten in that can compare to his fantastic food.
Had many friends who lived there, my 5th grade teacher (at the turn of the century, as my kids would say) lived off of Main St., as well as my kids Pediatric Opthomologist, who was a woman. Haven't been back to that area for over 6 years, but I would go to RVC in a heartbeat to eat my Italian food.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome from 'Minnesota! Love your bears. Working on my first one but it's slow going. I knit much faster usually but nubby yarns are trouble for me. You will enjoy learning a lot here! Keep up the good charity work!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

VBeechinor said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > VBeechinor said:
> ...


That would be lovely


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Annmilla said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > Annmilla said:
> ...


Hi again Ann from what I have seen of the countryside it is just beautiful so serene and pretty..its amazing isnt it how when you are there having access to something all the time it lessens somehow.. I have been to Europe once and didnt want to come back here! lol


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

missdeb42 said:


> Welcome from SoCal!


Hi Miss Deb.. thanks for the warm welcome from warm SoCal.. 
your furbabies are just precious!!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

knitknack said:


> Wow, of all places for a Long Islander to be from. I grew up in Roosevelt and raisedmy family in Plainview. Used to go to RVC all of the time to my most favorite restaurants of all time, Rigatoni's. I am wondering if Steve is still doing business. I used to ship his unbelievable cakes all over and really miss his food, as there is no other Italian place I have eaten in that can compare to his fantastic food.
> Had many friends who lived there, my 5th grade teacher (at the turn of the century, as my kids would say) lived off of Main St., as well as my kids Pediatric Opthomologist, who was a woman. Haven't been back to that area for over 6 years, but I would go to RVC in a heartbeat to eat my Italian food.


I think NY in general especially Brooklyn you cant beat the Italian restaurants.. like the bagels.. there's just something in the water and receipes passed down..


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

knitwitconnie said:


> Welcome from 'Minnesota! Love your bears. Working on my first one but it's slow going. I knit much faster usually but nubby yarns are trouble for me. You will enjoy learning a lot here! Keep up the good charity work!


Hello Connie.. thank you for the warm welcome.. where are you in Minnsesota? My neice lives in St Paul.. thanks for your kind words on the bears.. I am the opposite I whip thru crocheting and knitting takes me forever..I know what you mean about the nubby yarns.. even the thicker yarns are difficult to get used to.. I just finished a knitted bear and it felt like it took forever..and with the kids.. nice is important but making them fast counts for something too as the numbers need to stay high they are needed so desperately..
thanks for stopping by to say hello

:-D


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

knitknack said:


> Wow, of all places for a Long Islander to be from. I grew up in Roosevelt and raisedmy family in Plainview. Used to go to RVC all of the time to my most favorite restaurants of all time, Rigatoni's. I am wondering if Steve is still doing business. I used to ship his unbelievable cakes all over and really miss his food, as there is no other Italian place I have eaten in that can compare to his fantastic food.
> Had many friends who lived there, my 5th grade teacher (at the turn of the century, as my kids would say) lived off of Main St., as well as my kids Pediatric Opthomologist, who was a woman. Haven't been back to that area for over 6 years, but I would go to RVC in a heartbeat to eat my Italian food.


Rigatoni's closed...no longer in business


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Lainey513 said:


> Annmilla said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey513 said:
> ...


Hi
You don't want to be here today. Rain and wind but not cold
Going on a cruise on the Rhine this year starting from Amsterdam into Germany. Where we're you in Europe somewhere close
Ann


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Annmilla said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > Annmilla said:
> ...


Hi.. Oh I dont mind rain.. I would love to be there.. How lovely.. when I was in Germany I saw many of those cruise boats going down the Rhine.. We flew into Frankfurt.. went to my mothers birthtown (a little medieval town towards the East called Duderstadt, went down to Rothenburg, down to the Austrian Border Obergammermau etc.. and then finished up staying in the castles along the Rhine. My favorite was Schoenburg overlooking the town of Oberwesel on the Rhine.. I could have moved into that town no questions asked..or any of the towns along the Rhine.. what part of the Rhine will you be visiting? How nice.. Have a wonderful time..


----------



## littlecanuck (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,

It's a wonderful thing your-'re doing. My son will be attending post graduate school in Manhattan this fall. Are you interested in having more bear elves?


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello Nonna of 2 thank you so much for the warm welcome.. where upstate are you and where did you grow up on Long Island? thank you also for your kind words about the bears for children.. Yes I agree this sure is an amazing site with wonderful friendly people..[/quote]

Hi, Lainey513][
I am in Watertown, NY - up near the 1000 Islands and I grew up in Wantagh, NY


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

littlecanuck said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> It's a wonderful thing your-'re doing. My son will be attending post graduate school in Manhattan this fall. Are you interested in having more bear elves?


Hello thank you for the kind words.. 
Manhattan is a wonderful place with so many good schools and such an exciting atmosphere.. He will love it.. Where is he from?
The need for bears is always there.. In Nassau County alone by the Dept of SS Child care workers remove 25-40 children a month from their homes.. the statistics are horribly huge as to how many children are touched by these things.. The other organizations we give to have intakes where there are children coming in all day long to relive their experiences.. so bear elves are always always welcomed


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

nonna of 2 said:


> Hello Nonna of 2 thank you so much for the warm welcome.. where upstate are you and where did you grow up on Long Island? thank you also for your kind words about the bears for children.. Yes I agree this sure is an amazing site with wonderful friendly people..


Hi, Lainey513][
I am in Watertown, NY - up near the 1000 Islands and I grew up in Wantagh, NY[/quote]

Hi Nonna of 2.. pretty area up there for sure..and another Long Island girl.. there are so many people here now and there are so many people I have spoken to who have left.. lots of people :-D


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Lainey513 said:


> Annmilla said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey513 said:
> ...


Hi
We start off in Amsterdam on to Cologne,Koblenz,Boppard,Dusseldorf
but not until the end of August so a few weeks to wait yet. I am looking forward to the castles I'll bet you saw lots of castles. It's different to what we normally do for holidays
Ann


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Annmilla said:


> Lainey513 said:
> 
> 
> > Annmilla said:
> ...


Hi again Ann.. You will have a marvelous time.. I saw those cruise boats passing when we were there and they looked just lovely.. you will be passing Schoenburg Castle.. its way up on a hill overlooking the town of Oberwesal.. and the castle is huge facing the Rhine is a prisoners tower that is now occupied by crows.. We stayed in the tower room right across from the prisoners tower that had a balcony overlooking the Rhine and at first it was sure scarey to go out on it but after the first time you didnt want to go inside.. I didint get to Dusseldorf or Cologne although I should have it wasnt far but I did go into Boppard and Koblenz.. so you will be in the same area.. there is castle after castle in that area on both sides of the Rhine. Oberwesal is I believe almost directly across from the rock they call the Lorelai.. supposedly something about captains of boats hearing mermaids sing so they smashed into the rock jutting out..Its a beautiful area you will love it.. 
The castles were my favorite thing and I booked overnight stays when ever I could find one.. We stayed in the sleeping beauty castle in Sababurg which was on the way to my mothers town and the rest of the castles we stayed in was along the Rhine the last week of our trip.. Have a fantastic time.. wish I was going with


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Lainey513 said:


> Annmilla said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey513 said:
> ...


Hi
Thanks for your info. I can't wait now. I will let you know how we get on
My e-mail address is [email protected]
Ann


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome Lainey. What a wonderful charity.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

budasha said:


> Welcome Lainey. What a wonderful charity.


Hi Liz..
thanks for the warm welcome and the kind words on the bears..


----------

